
Brainless civil servant amazes doctors - usaphp
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2007/07/23/french_no_brainer/
======
greenyoda
According to HN guidelines, please post the original source. The Reuters
article that this article refers to is:

[http://www.reuters.com/article/2007/07/20/us-brain-tiny-
idUS...](http://www.reuters.com/article/2007/07/20/us-brain-tiny-
idUSN1930510020070720)

Note: from 2007.

